# 5 Vegas Relic Perfecto Cigar Review - Interesting



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar was interesting to look at and smoke. I liked the perfecto design and a dark coarse wrapper. The burn was where I have the biggest com...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Relic Perfecto Cigar Review - Interesting


----------

